# Firefox-Alte Sitzung wiederherstellen geht nicht mehr



## boolands (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich hab' die Suche benutzt aber leider nichts gefunden..

Folgendes Problem: Bislang war es bei Firefox doch so,daß man nach dem "Neustart" des Browsers doch gefragt wurde ob eine neue Sitzung gestartet werden soll oder ob die alte Sitzung (z.B. von gestern Abend) fortgesetzt werden soll..

Nur.. Nach dem Update auf die aktuellste Version 3.5 (und die verwende ich) geht das nicht mehr..

Wißt Ihr vielleicht den Grund hierfür?

Es werden keine Programme a la "CCleaner"o.ä. beim 'Runterfahren/Hochfahren ausgeführt.. Auch sonst wird nichts gelöscht oder so etwas in der Art..

Es ist halt nervig bei meinen Startseiten jedesmal aufs' Neue meinen Benutzernamen+Passwort einzugeben..

Vor dem Update funktionierte das immer tadellos..

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!

Ach ja.. Bei Opera funktioniert das Fortsetzen einer alten Sitzung nach wie vor problemlos!

Viele Grüße,

boolands


----------



## midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Löscht FF vielleicht beim schließen die persönlichen Daten? Gibt da so ne Funktion (=

so far


----------



## DarkMo (4. Oktober 2009)

also diese frage wird eh nur gestellt, wenn der browser nich ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde (bluescreen zum bsp).

und ansonsten musst du unter Extras->Einstellungen im Allgemein-Reiter ganz oben deine Wahl treffen. "Wenn FireFox gestartet wird: [Startseite]" müsstest dann eben auf "Wenn FireFox gestartet wird: [Fenster und Tabs der letzten Sitzung anzeigen]" ändern.

das sollte es schon gewesen sein


----------



## boolands (4. Oktober 2009)

Oh Mann.. 

@DarkMo: Danke!

Wie peinlich ist das denn.. 

Bitte ganz schnell löschen..!


----------



## DarkMo (4. Oktober 2009)

wenn es dich beruhigt: die frage wieso ich das so genau wusste, kannst du dir selber beantworten


----------

